# The moment when you realize you are no longer shocked at school shooting horror shows.



## MirrorNoir (May 25, 2022)

When I heard the news about the most recent school shooting, at first I was "so what excuse is Biden going to use to avoid seeing the parents of the dead kids, who are most likely white and their shooter a minority?". Then I realized, as I talked to my mom (who was shocked at the shooting) during the afternoon and later, at work when I saw a much younger coworker visibly upset while watching the news coverage on the breakroom TV: I feel nothing. And then it hit me. 

The South Park episode "Dead Kids". The episode where they wholesale spoofed the numbness of Americans over school shootings and how the episode revolved around Sharon being horrified that Randy and the rest of the parents were no longer horrified and shocked by the countless school shootings that happened. 

I was fucking Randy Marsh, watching with the detached emotionless reaction at the horror and not caring, because these things are utterly commonplace at this point. The shock value has been erased and replaced with a nihilistic sense of not giving a crap. Because you have so many of them that you can't even be shocked or surprised at man's inhumanity towards others at this point. 

The fact that the only thought to cross my mind was how Biden was going to blotch this or be insensitive because of the racial politics of the murderer/murder victim dynamic where certain victims are treated better than others? I don't know. I like to think of myself as not being fully, 100% black pilled but damn..... We are at the point in the fall of the empire where the mass murder of school kids happens on a regular basis and it's treated like an episode of a TV show where one of the cast members who's a professional singer gets to sing a song. Just part of the background noise. And it kind of frightens me that shit has reached that point.


----------



## UtadaWasabi2 (May 25, 2022)

I feel nothing too don't worry about it too much.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (May 25, 2022)

There was and autistic rant here but the gist of it was society is so fucked on so many levels at the moment, it's kinda hard for tragedies like these to really hit home like they ought to. Even during Sandy Hook there was some sort of national mourning for those kids. The lack of a cohesive culture and the division of America along political, racial and economic lines really has gotten rid of that unity that ought to be there in times like these.

With all this constant bad news about this or that, it's just impossible for something that is objectively repugnant to seem like anything more than another Tuesday.


----------



## Queenfaggo (May 25, 2022)

That's the whole point of globohomo. They make your country so divided you don't care what happens in it anymore. You don't care when tragedies unfold. You don't care when mass deaths happen. You don't care about anything anymore and you become detached to your own society. So when they come along and try to shit on it even more, if you try to defend it, they just go "hey this country already sucks, what do you care if we make it suck just a bit more?"

20 dead kids should be a national mourning event. But instead, due to globohomo, everyone is just relieved/disappointed that the shooter was a taco so we don't have to prattle on about white guilt for a week.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 25, 2022)

You're supposed to care about the well-being of children, especially in school. But, America itself doesn't care unless it's for an agenda. 

Eventually, you get desensitized as it's a common occurrence. Then if/when it happens to/around you...

Children are literally third class citizens in today's age.


----------



## Vingle (May 25, 2022)

It's a natural defence mechanism to get desensitised to tragedy, when exposed to it repeatedly. A thing you don't have to be in Murica, that's supposed to be a civilised country.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (May 25, 2022)

Cause school shootings in Murrica have been "business as usual" for several years now.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 25, 2022)

Vingle said:


> It's a natural defence mechanism to get desensitised to tragedy, when exposed to it repeatedly. A thing you don't have to be in Murica, that's supposed to be a civilised country.


Key word: supposed to. There was more panic and hysteria for a methed out seasoned criminal than these children. Think about that.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (May 25, 2022)

Our brains are fried by the continuous overstimulation of social media. We receive gruesome news from every corner of the world at the speed of light and we’re not built to handle that. So we stop caring. That’s more than normal.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 25, 2022)

Retired Junta Member said:


> Our brains are fried by the continuous overstimulation of social media. We receive gruesome news from every corner of the world at the speed of light and we’re not built to handle that. So we stop caring. That’s more than normal.


Especially when you live in urban areas. A reported shooting there on the news is like the sun rising to the West or something.


----------



## TinCan Wizard (May 25, 2022)

...and that's a good thing!


----------



## Retired Junta Member (May 25, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> Especially when you live in urban areas. A reported shooting there on the news is like the sun rising to the West or something.


More or less. And children stopped being something to care about long ago.  Childhood used to be a properly regulated moment of life but now kids are exposed to adult stuff and things get murkier and murkier, so people are losing their empathy towards kids. 
We live in a grim world.


----------



## Null (May 25, 2022)

Stopped caring after every single fucking time someone got shot it became a political rally to strip away rights. As far as I'm concerned they can all die. I don't give a shit. Leave me alone.


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (May 25, 2022)

I was in Middle School in the late 90's when the Columbine shooting happened. It's just not the same impact anymore. I am not one of those people that freaks out about shit that doesn't directly impact me. Freaking out and getting upset isn't going to make it better.

School shootings aren't a new phenomenon though. It's happened in the past. Just with modern media it gets shoved in your face a lot. Information travels faster now.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 25, 2022)

apathy is worse than death.


----------



## Spud (May 25, 2022)

The phrase "How many children have to die" became "how many children do we have to kill"


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (May 25, 2022)

A crisis is an opportunity for insect people to lay their eggs.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 25, 2022)

I try to never get attached not because I’m desensitized or something, but because the mass media’s addiction to covering these events and milking them as much as possible is absolutely fueling the drive for more of these acts to occur. I’m not saying coverage should be barred all together, rather they need to stop flaunting the killer’s face, name, and motivation around.  

The gun discussion is also quite tiring at this point, America is solidly pro gun, yet the media keeps trying to light the “something needs to change!” drive every fucking time.


----------



## David Brown (May 25, 2022)

Don't forget most school shootings are blacks shooting other blacks, so there's actually more school shootings than you think but they aren't reported on MSM.


----------



## Xenomorph (May 25, 2022)

Mental Healthcare needs to be address but nothing is gonna fix this. You take away guns they use a knife you take a knife they use a car, bomb whatever. Nothing will fix this.  Schools are going away faster than ever. Homeschooling is gonna skyrocket even more so in the next few years.  There is no fi though they can blame the internet, guns, vidya games, movies, racism but some people are born feral/evil.


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 25, 2022)

Xenomorph said:


> Mental Healthcare needs to be address but nothing is gonna fix this. You take away guns they use a knife you take a knife they use a car, bomb whatever. Nothing will fix this.  Schools are going away faster than ever. Homeschooling is gonna skyrocket even more so in the next few years.  There is no fi though they can blame the internet, guns, vidya games, movies, racism but some people are born feral/evil.


I mean on top of all of what you said, I also think America is just a violent country in general. We love hurting other people for whatever fucking reason. On top of that, American news always glorifies the attackers by giving them so much attention and saying shit like "there was nothing we can do" or whatever. To the shooter it seems like it vindicates their actions.


----------



## ShittlerNiggler (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 25, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> I mean on top of all of what you said, I also think America is just a violent country in general. We love hurting other people for whatever fucking reason. On top of that, American news always glorifies the attackers by giving them so much attention and saying shit like "there was nothing we can do" or whatever. To the shooter it seems like it vindicates their actions.


DO YOU LIKE HURTING OTHER PEOPLE?


----------



## Agarathium1066 (May 25, 2022)

Clutching my pearls and gasping at the happening isn't going to solve it, if it did I'd keep on doing it. Instead of actually addressing the mental health issues and the awful parenting fingers are just pointed at whatever is the current hot button topic for the various sides. If rending one's shirt, gnashing teeth, and wailing to the heavens fixed it I'd most certainly do so.

It didn't the first major shooting I heard of in my life, nor any of the others. It doesn't stop the attacks on innocents every winter over the pond either. The root issue must be addressed.


----------



## PFM (May 25, 2022)

Yesterday I had some woman asking me if I felt bad for what happened. No, not really. If you do and you're 1500 miles away then it's your ego talking.

www.heyjackass.com Does anybody care about these people? ANYBODY?!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (May 25, 2022)

I would rather live in a free country with no guarantee of safety, than a safe country with no guarantee of freedom. Inb4 America has neither lol. Compared to the UK where you can be fined or jailed for your dog commiting a racism, it's pretty free 



ShittlerNiggler said:


>


The only cool guy in Britain.


----------



## Spud (May 25, 2022)

Suburban Bastard said:


> DO YOU LIKE HURTING OTHER PEOPLE?


Who are leaving messages on your answering machine?

Where are you right now?

And why are we having this conversation?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (May 25, 2022)

David Brown said:


> Don't forget most school shootings are blacks shooting other blacks, so there's actually more school shootings than you think but they aren't reported on MSM.


exactly i was immune to the school shooting horror because my ancestors were used to drive bys, literally the only difference is that this kid went inside the school to shoot it up. its crazy i remember a college professor ranting about gun control and had us look up school shootings, this was before people realized the fuckery in mass shooter events, turns out i lived through like 9 without realizing it. my professor wasn't a big fan of my "meh" attitude because just hearing about dead kids shocked them. it never really occurred to me because it should be rather fucking easy to learn to stay the fuck away from crips, bloods, or in this case MS-13, learning to drop was something everyone learned from their parents or responsible adults, the same way most whites learned to return carts while shopping.

its like that old Mark Normand joke, you keep telling these kids to get off the streets and go back to school you never said to stop the violence. Hell just listening on the radio, yes this is a tragedy but there were plenty of other kids that died, but because they were on the b-ball court or at the mall suddenly its justified, or at least it feels that way because white people won't shed a fucking tear and it won't get reported on the news. in LA during the late 80s, there had to be at least 3 dead bodies in the same place for it to even make it in the local newspaper. 

beyond that why do we care when kids die but not when they're tortured or bullied? i know a lot of you will call me a retard for asking but seriously i want to know, because it seems that unless the kid was from a protected class it rarely made the news, for fucks sake guys got off for murdering a gay white kid because they just said they didn't know he was a fag, meaning that their local community was perfectly fine with them murdering straight weirdos. 

why is it that the media can decide who's lives to care about. its like people have been saying all it takes is for the corpses to be in the right demo for it to matter, if this happened 50 miles on the other side of the border we wouldn't even have a thread about it on this site.

honestly thank god he decided to walk into the school, if he stayed outside and sprayed and prayed we would never know about this, i know that because i've lived through enough of those. even OP who i'm usually a fan of, just shows how rich and white he is. Oh you're no longer shocked? niggers haven't been shocked in generations, everyone talks about those 1970s commies that got away with fucking everything, do you know why? because the inner city was jaded as fuck by the time the first kennedy got his brains splattered. Why the fuck do you think niggers showed emmitt till on the news? 

because of people like OP and the rest of you who don't understand what at this point a majority of the US has had to deal with for over a fucking century. And i'm not even talking about interracial violence, i'm just talking the violence of the darkies in general.

 niggers have been having nigger moments since they learned how to chuck spears. spics and asians have been fighting to prove how badass they were since before the trojan war happened. only whites have recently realized that you shouldn't make everything into a dick measuring contest, even then it took a long fucking time, and it just takes letting in some new blood with old issues to upset the apple cart, plenty of places that "used to be nice before the italians/russians moved in"

even when columbine happened, that day more nigger teens lost their lives than were lost at that school, but because it didn't all happen in one place it doesn't fucking matter.

Maybe its just me, but why is it that lives only matter if they're in school? if any of these spics lost their lives after 3pm or during the summer or during the weekend, we just throw up our hands. For fucks sake we all know in chicago we'll have a dozen kids dead by this time next week, does that matter?

people talk about mental health issues, yeah i know exactly what was wrong with this kid, he had to deal with being a spic every day of his fucking life, he was being chased by border patrol and had a murder charge before this happened. Just the shit niggers have to do deal with in their community on a given day would be considered crazy if a mental health professional had to learn about it. for fucks sake we have enough papers and research about intersectionality to know that. so question is how do you cure non-white thinking? 

tl;dr Bane speech but by darkness i mean skin color. import the 3rd world get the 3rd world. anyone thats lived in a minority paradise has had to put up with this for a long time.


----------



## Jack Awful (May 25, 2022)

Tomboy Respecter said:


> There was and autistic rant here but the gist of it was society is so fucked on so many levels at the moment, it's kinda hard for tragedies like these to really hit home like they ought to. Even during Sandy Hook there was some sort of national mourning for those kids. The lack of a cohesive culture and the division of America along political, racial and economic lines really has gotten rid of that unity that ought to be there in times like these.
> 
> With all this constant bad news about this or that, it's just impossible for something that is objectively repugnant to seem like anything more than another Tuesday.


I'm so blackpilled that I literally don't see any solution to this. I don't see America collapsing, I just don't see things improving in any meaningful way.


----------



## Drkinferno72 (May 25, 2022)

The whole thing reads of glowie ops


Must be an election year


----------



## potatoGelato (May 25, 2022)

It's okay OP, a numb response just means you're calm and collected but you probably don't want to get to a point where you enjoy reading about suffering. I was on a meeting with a coworker who read the news as it broke from his phone with visible fear and sadness and I had to try not to crack up. I think people who have children freak out a little more.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (May 25, 2022)

My children will never set foot in a public school.

Ever.


----------



## Xenomorph (May 25, 2022)

Well I mean look at it, its just like Sandy Hook, dude iced his grandmother before going to the fucking school... and of course the media ran right with it right away, notice how he is hispanic what they are not saying..


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 25, 2022)

Xenomorph said:


> Well I mean look at it, its just like Sandy Hook, dude iced his grandmother before going to the fucking school... and of course the media ran right with it right away, notice how he is hispanic what they are not saying..


I'm pretty sure the Trayvon Martin shitshow just proves that they'll consider anyone white when its convenient. Zimmerman is clearly Mexican yet they all called him white.


----------



## gang weeder (May 25, 2022)

I mean yea for the past few years whenever I see news of one of these, my first reaction is to play guess the race based on how the headlines read. So far I've been able to predict white or non-white shooter with 100% accuracy just by first glimpse at headlines.



Jack Awful said:


> I'm so blackpilled that I literally don't see any solution to this. I don't see America collapsing, I just don't see things improving in any meaningful way.



Change becomes possible when enough people are blackpilled like you and me, and thus there is a mass rejection of existing institutions. Unfortunately we are still a long ways away from that I feel. But it is possible and I think the population has to hit rock bottom before it can really decide to change. For normies this won't happen until they actually have to go without gibs, at which point they may finally begin to chimp out a bit.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (May 25, 2022)

I also think that the more crime drama shows you watch (this extends to true crime as well), the more you get unfazed by violent acts that happen in real life because they're not as "extreme" (usually) as the fictional serial killers on these dramatized fictional law enforcement/forensic dramas. And not all of those shows would have happy endings where the killer is caught and the day is saved, it just would show that life goes on and crime continues to occur, and law enforcement has another day to do their job, just like in real life. Remember that _Se7en_ was considered shocking at the time it came out because no one expected the psychotic serial killer to do such horrendous, extremely violent and sick ways to people--but it was successful, and that extended to TV dramas. 

At this point, it's become some bizarre, messed up spectator sport because you just want to know how much lower humans can go.


----------



## Hex Cat (May 25, 2022)

who cares


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 25, 2022)

It’s not just you. A lot of people have gotten numb to it. That tends to happen when it happens so drearily often.


----------



## Jetpack Himmler (May 25, 2022)

Suburban Bastard said:


> I try to never get attached not because I’m desensitized or something, but because the mass media’s addiction to covering these events and milking them as much as possible is absolutely fueling the drive for more of these acts to occur. I’m not saying coverage should be barred all together, rather they need to stop flaunting the killer’s face, name, and motivation around.
> 
> The gun discussion is also quite tiring at this point, America is solidly pro gun, yet the media keeps trying to light the “something needs to change!” drive every fucking time.


Call me cynical, but I get the sense that a cottage industry has developed around the outpouring of emotion and moral outrage that follows every mass shooting. The failing mainstream (or "legacy" in Canada) media gets a momentary ratings bump and the talking head have something to babble about for a week. Meanwhile, hashtags like #DoSomething or #EnoughIsEnough trend on Twitter and the usual gaggle of morons screech into the void to relieve their emotional constipation. They likely know nothing will happen as it would take another constitutional amendment to repeal the second, and its chances of ratification are nil in this political environment. They really do not give a damn about the dead children. What they really want is that flood of endorphins they bludgeon members of the rival tribe so they can feel smug and secure in their moral grandstanding. It is truly a grotesque form of death worship and I want nothing to do with it.


----------



## SSj_Ness (May 25, 2022)

Who would be shocked, at this point if schools don't have armed security guards then they want these outcomes. Public school isn't even worth it anyway, if there's not a lunatic on a rampage then there's groomer teachers.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (May 25, 2022)

I've been numb to shootings for quite some time. They keep happening and nothing changes. Like some of you have already pointed out, the powers that be and their assorted allies will use these shootings to push their agendas. They'll campaign to take away rights while doing absolutely nothing about the real sources of this problem. On a personal note, it makes me more weary of going out. It seems like no matter where you go, what you're doing, or who you're around, a shooting is bound to happen.


----------



## Rupert Bear (May 25, 2022)

Most of them usually have some lolcow-worthy origin story, political beliefs or internet activities so it's hard for me to take them seriously


----------



## Xenomorph (May 25, 2022)

With the internet wtf is school even necessary at this point? I mean honestly there really isnt


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 25, 2022)

Hey you may be autistically detached from your emotions but take heart, you will likely never reach this level of sociopathy:


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 25, 2022)

Jetpack Himmler said:


> Call me cynical, but I get the sense that a cottage industry has developed around the outpouring of emotion and moral outrage that follows every mass shooting. The failing mainstream (or "legacy" in Canada) media gets a momentary ratings bump and the talking head have something to babble about for a week. Meanwhile, hashtags like #DoSomething or #EnoughIsEnough trend on Twitter and the usual gaggle of morons screech into the void to relieve their emotional constipation. They likely know nothing will happen as it would take another constitutional amendment to repeal the second, and its chances of ratification are nil in this political environment. They really do not give a damn about the dead children. What they really want is that flood of endorphins they bludgeon members of the rival tribe so they can feel smug and secure in their moral grandstanding. It is truly a grotesque form of death worship and I want nothing to do with it.


Okay cynical


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 25, 2022)

You pussies were ever shocked and horrified by school shootings?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 25, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> exactly i was immune to the school shooting horror because my ancestors were used to drive bys, literally the only difference is that this kid went inside the school to shoot it up. its crazy i remember a college professor ranting about gun control and had us look up school shootings, this was before people realized the fuckery in mass shooter events, turns out i lived through like 9 without realizing it. my professor wasn't a big fan of my "meh" attitude because just hearing about dead kids shocked them. it never really occurred to me because it should be rather fucking easy to learn to stay the fuck away from crips, bloods, or in this case MS-13, learning to drop was something everyone learned from their parents or responsible adults, the same way most whites learned to return carts while shopping.
> 
> its like that old Mark Normand joke, you keep telling these kids to get off the streets and go back to school you never said to stop the violence. Hell just listening on the radio, yes this is a tragedy but there were plenty of other kids that died, but because they were on the b-ball court or at the mall suddenly its justified, or at least it feels that way because white people won't shed a fucking tear and it won't get reported on the news. in LA during the late 80s, there had to be at least 3 dead bodies in the same place for it to even make it in the local newspaper.
> 
> ...


The answer to your question is in there. Most of us don’t care about violence in other contexts because it’s somewhat controllable. It’s either inflicted by people against people they know for reasons, or it’s particular to an area, and of course the kids can’t choose where to live and lolmove isn’t an option, but it is still something that most of us don’t have to worry about and can theoretically be controlled.

The mass shooting is upsetting because it can kick off at any time anywhere for no reason. It’s the randomness of it. I don’t fear gangbangers because I don’t live around gangbangers, even if that’s a privilege of being born into the life I was.


----------



## Mr. ShadowCreek (May 25, 2022)

It's amazing to see where we've gone in a decade. When Sandy Hook happened, everyone was generally shocked that this could happen. Now if a shooting happens everyone is basically like "another one?" When I was in school from 1997-2010 shootings seemed quite rare. My friends and I even joked about what if a shooter really did come during a lockdown drill. In my school years the only shootings I can remember are Columbine and Virginia Tech. There was also one in Tucson, Arizona but I forgot if it was at the school or not. I know a little girl got killed. I often see some people say Columbine is where the modern mass shootings happen and everyone else is a copycat trying to top the record. Though Sandy Hook is where it really took off even more.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (May 26, 2022)

@Ughubughughughughughghlug 

I get it now i guess, still though its like being pulled over by the cops or dealing with traffic court, if it freaks you out that much, it makes other people think less of you. like imagine a nerd getting detention or getting a C. I think its also that the worry is so overplayed too, once you genuinely control for race its fucking impossibly rare. i'm pretty sure X-on-white violence is still more common so its just odd to care as much.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (May 26, 2022)

Mr. ShadowCreek said:


> It's amazing to see where we've gone in a decade. When Sandy Hook happened, everyone was generally shocked that this could happen. Now if a shooting happens everyone is basically like "another one?" When I was in school from 1997-2010 shootings seemed quite rare. My friends and I even joked about what if a shooter really did come during a lockdown drill. In my school years the only shootings I can remember are Columbine and Virginia Tech. There was also one in Tucson, Arizona but I forgot if it was at the school or not. I know a little girl got killed. I often see some people say Columbine is where the modern mass shootings happen and everyone else is a copycat trying to top the record. Though Sandy Hook is where it really took off even more.


I blame Michael Moore. He made it such a divisive political event instead of doing what he set out to do - investigate the circumstances that led to Columbine. Instead he set out already determined that gun policy is the only reason it ever happened and that's the message we've had since. I know he's not the original anti-2A guy, but he's a fucking faggot for making Bowling for Columbine. 

Michael Moore: the OG Redditor


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (May 26, 2022)

I don't think I was ever bothered. By the time I came of age, it was genuinely passe to even think about. I'm surprised its garnered that many reactions this time.


----------



## BiggerChungus (May 26, 2022)

It's awful to hear about, but this world's an awful, awful place, and we're a very sinful people. I truly believe that there's no (Earthly) way that it'll ever truly be fixed.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 26, 2022)

The Curmudgeon said:


> I've been numb to shootings for quite some time. They keep happening and nothing changes. Like some of you have already pointed out, the powers that be and their assorted allies will use these shootings to push their agendas. They'll campaign to take away rights while doing absolutely nothing about the real sources of this problem. On a personal note, it makes me more weary of going out. It seems like no matter where you go, what you're doing, or who you're around, a shooting is bound to happen.


Counterpoint:  how many shootings have you personally witnessed?  How many shootings have happened in your neighborhood?

When you're getting fed news on a national scale, it's bound to seem like shootings are happening everywhere. Let's do some math regarding Chiraq:  in 2021 there were 836 murders.  In a city of 2.7 million people that means a person in Chicago statistically only has a 0.03% chance of being murdered.  99.97% of Chicago stayed alive.  On top of that those murders are mostly clustered in gang territory.


----------



## Abradolfus_Linclerson (May 26, 2022)

Stop calling this a tragedy, first and foremost.  An earthquake is a tragedy.  A plane falling out of the sky is a tragedy.  Tragedies are the results of shit nobody has any control over going south and killing people.  This was not a tragedy.  This was, at least so far as I can tell from what information is available at Current Minute, a cascade of failures/inaction on the part of everyone from parental figures in this shithead's life to local municipal authorities in both the specific sense (red flags this guy was off his nut) and the general sense (the janitor--or whoever the fuck it was--not locking the back door presumably because muh convenience, 'shelter in place' rather than 'run like hell' being the rule for dealing with school shooters, worthless cops).

As to feeling desensitized...I'm right there with you.  I am glad the perp either killed himself or got iced (I believe it is the latter but details around who did what to whom and when seem very fluid?) so we don't have to listen to a bunch of bleeding hearts insisting that his mental illness absolves him from the fucking electric chair somehow.  Other than that, my general reaction is "oh look, let's watch speds argue for more gun control as opposed to *ENFORCING SHIT ALREADY ON THE BOOKS*, or doing something about mental health, or anything else other than grabbing guns."  And lo and behold, what has the reaction been but *precisely THAT.* 

Systemic failures like this one, like Sandy Hook, like that Cruz motherfucker from Florida, are on the heads of the people that dropped the ball, screwed the pooch, and shat into the turbine.  TPTB, however, refuse to acknowledge this because they can score some political points (or try to) by blaming scary scary guns.

I'm angry, more than anything else, about this, and the anger is directed strictly at the perp and his fucking enablers.  The cops who responded to the scene but sat around with thumbs up their asses for 90 minutes should all be hung (and the cops that tried to restrain parents while they sat around and did nothing should be drawn and quartered).  The school district administration should all be hung.  A smattering of useless admin personnel at the school should join them, and whoever it was that didn't secure the door this fuckwad used to enter the building.  Let their corpses be an object lessons to their replacements that fuck-ups to this level will never again be tolerated.  Finally, the death benefits that would be paid out should instead be directed into a fund to secure the town's school entrances.


----------



## Skitarii (May 26, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> You're supposed to care about the well-being of children, especially in school. But, America itself doesn't care unless it's for an agenda.
> 
> Eventually, you get desensitized as it's a common occurrence. Then if/when it happens to/around you...
> 
> Children are literally third class citizens in today's age.


Children were always third class citizens. Outside of Christian ethics, children were viewed as disposable and smaller extensions of their parents up until the proper foundation of child psychology (which ended up getting co-opted by the child-hating cabal to groom them). All of society's ills stem from hatred of children


----------



## Rabid Northman (May 26, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> beyond that why do we care when kids die but not when they're tortured or bullied? i know a lot of you will call me a retard for asking but seriously i want to know,


Because you can go on to live a meaningful life after being tortured or bullied. If you're dead that's it and people often mourn what could of been.


Jack Awful said:


> I'm so blackpilled that I literally don't see any solution to this. I don't see America collapsing, I just don't see things improving in any meaningful way.


I mean it depends on what you hope will improve, you're right you might not be able to save the country from rot but that doesn't stop you from trying to improve your state or community. I tend to focus my efforts locally as you see the benefits day to day rather than rely on media to report them back to you from across the country.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (May 26, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Counterpoint: how many shootings have you personally witnessed? How many shootings have happened in your neighborhood?


I haven't personally witnessed any shootings, but they have occurred in my community and seem to be on the rise.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 26, 2022)

The Curmudgeon said:


> I haven't personally witnessed any shootings, but they have occurred in my community and seem to be on the rise.


So then it sounds like a reasonable concern about going outside.  We're getting back to 90's level murder rates ao they are on the rise.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (May 27, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> So then it sounds like a reasonable concern about going outside.  We're getting back to 90's level murder rates ao they are on the rise.


Yep. I wish I was exaggerating, but my community has become steadily more dangerous. It doesn't help that we've had an increase in homelessness too.


----------



## Second-Hand Boat Supplies (May 27, 2022)

For me, the most desensitizing thing has actually been the mainstream left's identical responses each time. Anyone looking at my post history can probably gather that I lean much more left than the typical user here, so these are people broadly in my "camp" but it all just feels so hollow. It's all been the exact same posts and sentiments on repeat since sandy hook. Call me naive, but I think these reactions were basically genuine, emotional reactions back then, but they've just repeated the identical slogans over and over, wringing out any meaning.

Take for example the idea to "ban the AR-15." When that first started, right wing pedants would 'um actually,' about that being a specific model from a specific manufacturer; the true sentiment was clear. But it's ten years later and the democrats haven't evolved at all towards a workable policy, "Ban rifles over a given muzzle velocity or fire rate" or something similarly concrete. If they actually cared, they would evolve over time to refine random slogans into actual policy goals but they don't. The main grief response being so hollowed out makes it really natural to detach.

Before people jump to argue against me on 2A matters,  I am personally not a big gun control proponent. There's probably some sensible tweaks to be made but I would not classify myself as pro-gun control. These shootings are big outliers and the average "mass shooting" is among people who know each other so they shouldn't really be the basis of policy. Still, I feel like I should have a greater emotional response than I do and I think part of that is the repeated ask that that emotion be funneled into nothing but vooting


----------



## Wuornos (May 27, 2022)

Null said:


> Stopped caring after every single fucking time someone got shot it became a political rally to strip away rights. As far as I'm concerned they can all die. I don't give a shit. Leave me alone.


Spastic. Cave beast.

Children are not to blame because you fucking 'tards can't sort your shit.


----------



## Null (May 27, 2022)

Wuornos said:


> Spastic. Cave beast.
> 
> Children are not to blame because you fucking 'tards can't sort your shit.


Don't care. Leave me alone.


----------



## Don Yagon (May 27, 2022)

At this point any non-violent action is counterproductive, and violence will put you in an even more miserable position. It's just much easier to swallow the blackpill and move on.


----------



## Wuornos (May 27, 2022)

Null said:


> Don't care. Leave me alone.


Your name rhymes with "cull."


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 27, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> @Ughubughughughughughghlug
> 
> I get it now i guess, still though its like being pulled over by the cops or dealing with traffic court, if it freaks you out that much, it makes other people think less of you. like imagine a nerd getting detention or getting a C. I think its also that the worry is so overplayed too, once you genuinely control for race its fucking impossibly rare. i'm pretty sure X-on-white violence is still more common so its just odd to care as much.


Well, I don't really actively worry about it a lot, and didn't as a kid. Put it flippantly as calling you all pussies, but I'm young enough that I grew up with school shooting drills (which I knew were stupid even back then since they had us crowd into little closets, perfect for shooting up with a shotgun, instead of mobbing the attacker by the doorway or fleeing out the window). School shooting jokes weren't super common to my memory but there was a general disinterest in shootings in the same way there's a general disinterest in fatal car crashes. I tell people that the "fear" of people like the Sandy Hook kids makes sense for people who directly experienced it but it's not representative of how normal young folks think.

But the nature of the event still bothers me in the sense that I have a keen interest in how these things can be reduced. It's like having a low-level plague or common illness that you want to eradicate. One of my biggest concerns is getting restrictions on firearms in places (universities, mainly, also churches and museums) overturned.


----------



## PyrrhicRustle (May 27, 2022)

Wuornos said:


> Spastic. Cave beast.
> 
> Children are not to blame because you fucking 'tards can't sort your shit.


Most people killed in shooting are men, calm down.


----------



## Red Hood (May 27, 2022)

I stopped being shocked at school shootings around the time of 9/11. It's a question of scale, I guess. 2,000 people in the course of a few hours versus a few people getting shot piecemeal...

Yeah, September 11th did a number on my middle school brain.


----------



## Ethereal Eye (May 29, 2022)

The inability of anyone to act until it was too late was the straw that broke the camels back for me. Also, police officers who sit around and only act when it happens: Fuck you. It began to feel intentional after a while.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (May 29, 2022)

The first time?


----------



## Thiletonomics (May 30, 2022)

What stands out about this thought, is that the sheer frequency of these events, and the news attention those events get, is all done to try to make the US look bad, and to try to make other countries, i.e. Canada, most EU countries, and Australia, as being "superior", and that school shootings and attacks don't happen in those countries. Also, the news makes the impression that "superior feeling" that Canada, EU, and Australia have, is a must, and that the US has to change to be like them, to prevent future incidents.

And if people are getting this riled up about these school shootings, I wouldn't want to imagine what would happen, if a US version of the Sampoong Department Store collapse, or the MV Sewol Sinking, were to happen. People in South Korea (although I don't remember how much attention those stories got outside of SK) were absolutely pissed off when those events happened, and the sheer incompetence and negligence that lead to the Sewol sinking was enough to get their President (Park Geun-Hye) impeached, removed from office, and imprisoned. Although even that turned out to be for nothing, since she was pardoned and released from prison.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 30, 2022)

I stopped being shocked after Sandy Hook.


----------



## Some Badger (May 30, 2022)

It started with Sandy Hook for me, but I think it only really began to sink in that these tragedies were being used for political gain was with Charleston church shooting. Once I picked up on that, the pattern of copycat shooters between the two and the way the MSM handled the stories, I consciously began to feel numb every time a shooting has broke the news since. 

This could be avoided if the useless geriatric pieces of shit who run this country would bother to take a step back and really think about the root cause of what motivates these shooters on an existential level, but instead they allow every attempt to establish a dialogue to turn into either a race issue or a Second Amendment issue. At some point, you just run out of fucks to give.


----------



## Ow The Edge (May 30, 2022)

I dunno. It was probably sometime between when I realized that nobody in power has the slightest interest in doing anything to address the real root causes of these shootings and when the future started seeming so awful they almost started sounding like mercy. The way things are going sometimes I wish I hadn't lived through childhood. Fuck, what does this country, or any country, have left to offer me, much less my  growing sons? A lifetime of atomization, faggotization, and endless scapegoating for being white and male? I miss being able to look at the world through bright and innocent eyes, and I deeply worry my children may not be able to.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 31, 2022)

If we cared about school children we'd give them quality teachers.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 31, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> My children will never set foot in a public school.
> 
> Ever.


Not even for target practice?


----------



## Caesare (May 31, 2022)

Tbh, even after Columbine, which was the first one I remember despite there being a number of smaller scale ones in my lifetime that I never heard about, I didn't really care. To me, it's like seeing an earthquake in India that killed 500 people, it's too far removed from my life for me to care. I was in school when Columbine happened, but I knew nobody at my school would be that lame so it was never a concern.

That being said, when they catch these creeps that hurt kids, they should hang them immediately. No trial needed if they were caught red handed.


----------

